# MAC to launch PRO product line in New Zealand



## anita22 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just found out that MAC is launching its PRO line of products in MAC Chancery, Auckland, on April 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's already possible to buy some pro products there (such as the eyeshadow pans for palettes) but now I guess the full range will be available.

For those of you kiwis outside Auckland who want to get your hands on PRO products, it might be worth checking to see if this store still takes credit card orders over the phone & mails out (they definitely used to in the past, but I haven't used this service since I moved to Auckland 2 years ago).


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I just found out that MAC is launching its PRO line of products in MAC Chancery, Auckland, on April 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's already possible to buy some pro products there (such as the eyeshadow pans for palettes) but now I guess the full range will be available.

For those of you kiwis outside Auckland who want to get your hands on PRO products, it might be worth checking to see if this store still takes credit card orders over the phone & mails out (they definitely used to in the past, but I haven't used this service since I moved to Auckland 2 years ago)._

 
I _just_ saw this. I'm going to be in Auckland over the next few days and have been wondering about which store/counter to stop at. Thanks so much for the information


----------



## Sashan (May 5, 2009)

They sure do!

They're more than happy to take phone orders and send everything by courier. I live in Welly and my orders arrive next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_For those of you kiwis outside Auckland who want to get your hands on PRO products, it might be worth checking to see if this store still takes credit card orders over the phone & mails out (they definitely used to in the past, but I haven't used this service since I moved to Auckland 2 years ago)._


----------



## anita22 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_I just saw this. I'm going to be in Auckland over the next few days and have been wondering about which store/counter to stop at. Thanks so much for the information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No prob, I hope you enjoy Auckland! I just moved from there to the UK last month. I miss it lots (and the Newmarket MAC counter! Those guys are the best!)


----------

